# Ohhhhhh.... Party Time!



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahoy me matey's!









Lets drink up the grog and party.....arrr!

A little more info: Click here you land lubber!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Oh! Thanks for the reminder! This will go over great on my next conference call this morning!!!!!!

Arrr!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*ARRHHH!!!*

We be but simple pirates, on a lonely quest!...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahoy, and shiver me timber, matey...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What say ye! ya scurvey dogs!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I believe he's got a bit of the Captain in him!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Argh The wind in me sails the pitch of the deck the shore on the horizon...makes me want to sing!!

Yo ho, Yo ho, a pirate's life for me

We pillage, we plunder, we rifle and loot

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot

Drink up me hearties yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a pirate's life for me

We extort, we pilfer, we filch and sack

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Maraud and embezzle and even high-jack

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a pirate's life for me

We kindle and char, inflame and ignite

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

We burn up the city, we're really a fright

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a pirate's life for me

We're rascals and scoundrels, villains and knaves

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

We're devils and black sheep, really bad eggs

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a pirate's life for me

We're beggars and blighters and ne'er do well cads

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Aye, but we're loved by our mommies and dads

Drink up me hearties, yo ho!

Whew I'm better now!! Pass the Wenches and the Rum!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*I'm a pirate!
That I be!* 










*Prepare to walk the plank! *


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I believe he's got a bit of the Captain in him!!


Did somebody say "Captain?"


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I believe he's got a bit of the Captain in him!!


*B O N F I R E !!!*


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Argh The wind in me sails the pitch of the deck the shore on the horizon...makes me want to sing!!
> 
> Yo ho, Yo ho, a pirate's life for me
> 
> ...


Now there some memories matey! Reminds me of Disney Land and the Pirates Ride!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Shouldn't it be:

Yo ho, Yo ho, an Outbacker's life for me

We pillage, we plunder, we rifle and loot

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot

Drink up me hearties yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a Outbacker's life for me

We extort, we pilfer, we filch and sack

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Maraud and embezzle and even high-jack

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a Outbacker's life for me

We kindle and char, inflame and ignite

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

We burn up the city, we're really a fright

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a Outbacker's life for me

We're rascals and scoundrels, villains and knaves

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

We're devils and black sheep, really bad eggs

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Yo ho, Yo ho, a Outbacker's life for me

We're beggars and blighters and ne'er do well cads

Drink up me hearties, yo ho

Aye, but we're loved by our mommies and dads

Drink up me hearties, yo ho!

Whew I'm better now!! Pass the Wenches and the Rum!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Why is the Rum always gone?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Shouldn't it be:
> 
> Yo ho, Yo ho, an Outbacker's life for me
> 
> ...


Yeah What he said!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

(just curious, how to CANADIAN pirates arr?????eh?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Apparently they talk like a pirate every day...










And because nobody ever believes me when I tell them about this...Follow this link for more info.

Reverie


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Eh- there are no Pirates in Canada. Their boats don't sail well on ice.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I believe he's got a bit of the Captain in him!!


Did somebody say "Captain?" 









[/quote]

Who be this impostor!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho Ho, a CAMPING I will go.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Apparently they talk like a pirate every day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

